
Ask HN: Which Terrible Products/Services Have Succeeded? - CM30
As in, which poorly made, poorly thought out products or services have ended up becoming wildly successful because of either good marketing, brand recognition or simple ability to understand their target audience?<p>Any examples? Cause if we&#x27;ve discussed great products that failed and better ones that failed due to a lack of marketing (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19625319), we may as well discuss the opposite too.
======
howard941
The Discovery Networks and ESPN. These are successful because they understand
their target audience are a handful of cable companies and have managed to
avoid the unbundling of their undesirable overpriced offerings from all but
the literally means-tested "basic" cable packages.

------
masonic
Lunchables and other nonbiodegradable-packaging-heavy, minimal-content
products.

------
verdverm
Atlassian products ️

~~~
highhedgehog
Uh, why do you think they are horrible?

------
return0
linkedin

